# Bring back the Amazon FireTV app!



## fis (Feb 7, 2017)

Tivo announced in November, 2017 that it was discontinuing its app for Amazon FireTV. There was no explanation given other than that it was a "difficult decision."

I converted everything in my home from a cable DVR to Tivo, and purchased the lifetime subscription, partly because Tivo had an app for Amazon FireTV. I LOVED it. I travel a lot, and was able to basically take my Tivo with me in the form of a tiny stick. Any hotel with a good WiFi connection anywhere in the world, and I could tap into my Tivo. Android and iOS are fine, but you can't use those to watch with multiple people in a room on a big screen.

Please, please, please tell me that you have plans to support FireTV again in the future!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

@TiVo_Ted has a post somewhere around here communicating why the beta app for Fire TV was shut down, as well as indicating that replacement functionality is in the works .. though without any timeline.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

>this post< from January


----------

